# New Tow Vehicle



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm so proud of my new baby, meet Hellga!


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice looking truck!







I see rear dualies, hmmm, could there be a larger trailer in your future?


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

very very nice...jealously over here to be sure....
enjoy !


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Camping Fan said:


> Nice looking truck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for awhile, our Outback is just right for us now! We have the bunkhouse on one end and the Queen on the other, with a bunch of kids it's perfect! Now when the nest is empty, a 5'r may be in our future! I just couldn't see going for SRW Vs DRW, the price is almost identical and personally I love the DRW look! It's just nice knowing that no matter what we want to tow in the future, we'll have no issues!!!!


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's a couple from the interior...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!

very nice truck for a Ford























Seriously, i am only kidding Congrats!! It is a sweet looking Truck!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What a beautiful tow beast!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

You can't get any more over the top than that and I think its perfect. Love it and it is beautiful for sure. Goes perfect next to that EGA.

Jim


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I am soooo jealous! I want one. Congrats! You have the perfect truck!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

......WHOA.....................(I would insert a drooling emoticon if there was one.......)

very, very nice...!

is she a scorpion Diesel???????


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I feel like we should all be drinking a beer while standing around gawking at it!

Nice truck!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

My boss has a twin except its a single tire. Has 12000 miles on it already. Yes its a scorp diesel.

Best truck ford has come out with in years. Its about time! My boss has helped pull out 3 empty stuck semis already. An empty water truck weighs 42000lb, plus the suction of the mud. So lets say 50000lbs. I have been pretty impressed! Doesnt get very good mpg, cause he's always in a rush. He likes to cruise at 80-90mph up here in empty north dakota. I enjoy the heated seats the most, lol

Carey


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

That is one "super sweet"(my 6yr old saw the pic)truck,congrats.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I noticed the blue line on the front- on the job?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful truck!!!


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

OOOHHH just became nausiated from envy


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> You can't get any more over the top than that and I think its perfect. Love it and it is beautiful for sure. Goes perfect next to that EGA.
> 
> Jim


Thanks!! I just added a black and chrome EGA front tag... I'll get some pics up soon!


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> ......WHOA.....................(I would insert a drooling emoticon if there was one.......)
> 
> very, very nice...!
> 
> is she a scorpion Diesel???????


Yes Sir, Brand new Scorpion!!! I just put almost 3k on it in a month!! I love it!!!


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> My boss has a twin except its a single tire. Has 12000 miles on it already. Yes its a scorp diesel.
> 
> Best truck ford has come out with in years. Its about time! My boss has helped pull out 3 empty stuck semis already. An empty water truck weighs 42000lb, plus the suction of the mud. So lets say 50000lbs. I have been pretty impressed! Doesnt get very good mpg, cause he's always in a rush. He likes to cruise at 80-90mph up here in empty north dakota. I enjoy the heated seats the most, lol
> 
> Carey


I haven't even got to pull my camper yet, just dropped the tongue on it today to see how it sits. The rear dropped a whopping 1/2 inch!! LOL. If you run it fast, she will drink fuel! I did a 200 miles trip last week, set the cruise to 63 and got 20.5 mpg round trip!! I can't complain about that, it's a choice for me now, good milage Vs Speed.


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I noticed the blue line on the front- on the job?


Yes Sir... Although I just replaced it with an EGA tag. I just pulled that off my company ford, couldn't stand the dealer tag!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Captain Jack said:


> I noticed the blue line on the front- on the job?


Yes Sir... Although I just replaced it with an EGA tag. I just pulled that off my company ford, couldn't stand the dealer tag!!!
[/quote]

Awesome, cant wait to see more pics.

I am known for my back window graphics, its the pic in my avatar. I loce it, just got a big thumbs up from some guy on the highway today, happens all the time. Of course they were passing me, cause I was choosing mpg's today.

Ditto on both fronts here, devildog and fellow blue liner.

Continued enjoyment and save travels.

Jim


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Very, very nice! Congrats! Keep us posted on the mpg's and how she pulls the Outback...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

A quick review, A new Pic and a question...

A couple of you guys asked for a report back on towing, mpg's etc....

Towing the Outback: What Outback??? Really don't even know it's behind you. Besides the huge increase of TQ, the weight of the F350, DRW and much longer wheel base seem to make it almost "invisible". The truck outweighs the Outback by about 1 ton dry, wet it should be about even. I have just pulled it dry, so far. Just for kicks I left off the WD and swaybar, hit some 2 lanes, 4 lanes and the interstate. What a dream! The biggest difference seems to be the way the Outback tracks. I guess it's a combination of the things I mentioned above, but it just "feels right". It seems to follow the truck better and it defiantly feels like the truck is pulling a camper Vs the camper is pushing the truck.

MPG's: I've just turned 5K and the MPG's are almost identical to my 5.7 Tundra. Stop and go I get 14.7-16, Mixed 17.5-18, Hwy is a big dice roll! My wife can't stand to go slow, so if I run it 75-85mph I get 13.5-14.5. Now I have done a 200 mile run @ 63mph and averaged 21mpg for the trip! It seems that anything above low 60's makes a huge difference! I should note that the DRW has 3.73 gears, so that makes sense. I didn't record the towing MPG, but I'll let you know when I get a good trip in. I can't see that it would be any lower than the Tundra (10-11mpg). It's just a trade off between Gas Vs Diesel prices, but the trade off is worth every penny in returns!

Here's a new pic, just added some Off Road lights....

Can we still get Outbacker Decals???? I need a new set now!!!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

That is a super sharp ride!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Just when you thought it couldnt get any better. Love the B&W photo


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

AWESOME picture.......


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I had to do a double take with the moose in that one picture. At first glance it looked like it was in the road! Of course I didn't have either glasses or morning coffee yet, LOL!

Enjoy pulling, um, _ANYTHING_! And, start stocking up on wax to keep her shiny!









Congrats!!


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Guys! I appreciate all the compliments!!!

Regarding the MOOSE.... LOL!!! Yeah we picked her up in the UP of Michigan a few years ago, been camping with us since!!!!


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW! She's a beaut.

That's my dream truck. I'll bring the Canadian beer and we can all sit and admire.

I said I would never buy another black one again, until I saw the black tuxedo metalic and then I said I'll take one of those for my 250.

What brand of light bar do you have on the front?


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Jim P said:


> WOW! She's a beaut.
> 
> That's my dream truck. I'll bring the Canadian beer and we can all sit and admire.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim P! The Tux Black is awesome, the first time I saw it in the sun, it blew me away! The light bar is KC also...


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

I bought the new 2011 with the Tuxedo Black as well. I was told that it is not metalic, but it is crushed glass. That is why it show up so many awesome colours.


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

OBcanOB said:


> I bought the new 2011 with the Tuxedo Black as well. I was told that it is not metalic, but it is crushed glass. That is why it show up so many awesome colours.


Hmmmm, thats interesting! I'm not sure what it is, but that makes sense... I don't think i've seen that much color in a flake before...

I've attached a pic, for those who have not seen it in direct sunlight..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, some new paints use glass instead of metal to give a deep sparkle. It's more expensive paint, but is beautiful.

That's one great looking setup you have!


----------

